# Snagged some new gear :)



## wsmith96 (Nov 24, 2015)

My patience paid off for me this year. I normally invest in good glass, but stay a little behind on the camera to save some money on my hobby. The sales this November have been great, so over the weekend purchased a 6D to replace my 5D and I picked up a 100-400 Mk II, both from the refurb store. On Monday the prices went even lower and Canon was kind enough to take an additional $100 off of the 6D and $264 off of the 100-400. I now have the 100-400 in my hands and it's a fantastic piece of glass. The 6D should be here on Friday. I'm getting close to having the right FF kit for me - just lacking the 16-35, but I'm watching the refurb stock closely.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi wsmith96!

congrats to your purchase. Sounds like a cool extension to your kit.

Great to hear from Canon that they were willing to go with the daily price change.

Have fun with it and show us some pictures you made with it 8)


----------



## FEBS (Nov 25, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> My patience paid off for me this year. I normally invest in good glass, but stay a little behind on the camera to save some money on my hobby. The sales this November have been great, so over the weekend purchased a 6D to replace my 5D and I picked up a 100-400 Mk II, both from the refurb store. On Monday the prices went even lower and Canon was kind enough to take an additional $100 off of the 6D and $264 off of the 100-400. I now have the 100-400 in my hands and it's a fantastic piece of glass. The 6D should be here on Friday. I'm getting close to having the right FF kit for me - just lacking the 16-35, but I'm watching the refurb stock closely.



OK, 

very great deal. Also the 16-35 f4 (I presume) is a very good lens. You won't regret.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 25, 2015)

I too just entered the full frame sensor world with the 6D. The sale at Adorama was too good to pass up, my final cost after a rebate and selling the included photo printer was about $1400 for the 6D and the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM kit lens. That left me with money for some great glass and a new carbon fiber tripod and quality ballhead.

(EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II and Kirk ballhead )

Before this purchase, most of my photography was of wildlife with a 7D and a canon 100-400mm.

So far loving the lowlight performance and the ability to control the camera with my iPad. 

Only had it for a few week, so still working on technique. Attached are some of my first efforts.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hi wsmith96!
> 
> congrats to your purchase. Sounds like a cool extension to your kit.
> 
> ...



Will do, thanks!


----------



## martti (Dec 8, 2015)

beautiful pictures, congrats!


----------

